# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Groprinosin

## roxy

Witam, lekarz przepisał mi właśnie ten lek na poprawienie odporności. Jeszcze nie zrealizowałam recepty. Stosował ktoś? Bedę bardzo wdzięczna za pomoc.

----------


## marlena

Witaj roxy. Ja stosowałam Groprinosin pół roku temu przez 3 miesiące. Lekarz przepisał mi go w celu wzmocnienia odporności organizmu po antybiotykoterapii. Dopiero minęły 3 miesiące odkąd przestałam go brać, ale póki co czuję się lepiej  :Smile:  W moim przypadku okazał się jak widać skuteczny. Trzymam kciuki, żeby podobnie było w Twojej sytuacji  :Smile:

----------


## marlena

Jakbyś chciała więcej informacji, to pisz.

----------


## roxy

Marlena - dobrze wiedzieć, że komus pomogł. Bo go kupiłam  :Wink: , a trochę kosztował i mam nadzieje, że nie będzie to kasa wyrzucona w błoto. Też mi przepisał lekarz na 3 miesiące ale mam brać w sumie po 10 dni w miesiącu, więc nie jest źle.

----------


## marlena

Czasem lepiej jest wydać za jednym razem większą kwotę, niż nie doleczyć się i potem wydawać na jakieś dodatkowe wspomagacze albo na coś mocniejszego typu jakieś zastrzyki czy coś.

----------


## parafa

Ale tak naprawdę to przecież lek stosujemy tylko miesiąc, a jeśli chodzi o cenę to nie jest z nią tak źle bo po pierwsze apteki czasami robią promocję na ten lek, poza tym przecież nie musicie kupować od razu całego pudełka, a jedynie kilka blistrów.

----------


## marlena

No racja, to tylko miesiąc  :Smile:  Z resztą czasem lekarz może przepisać lek na krócej, jeśli uzna, że tyle wystarczy.

----------


## parafa

Oczywiście ostateczna decyzja i tak będzie należeć do lekarza, ale zawsze warto wiedzieć czy np. w naszym przypadku lek możemy brać krócej żeby nie faszerować się niepotrzebnie lekami jeśli nie jest to konieczne.

----------


## marlena

Zdrowy tryb życia jest najważniejszy moim zdaniem. No i jeśli już trzeba brać leki, to uważam, że warto się podpytać innych, bo jak większość osób mówi/pisze, że lek jest np. beznadziejny to warto się zastanowić nad nim. I odwrotnie też  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

poza tym nie każdy może stosować na te same dolegliwości ten sam lek, trzeba sprawdzić czy u nas się sprawdzi, przecież groprinosinę nie wolno np. stosować jeśli mamy problemy z układem moczowym, co ostatnio jest coraz większą udręką sporej grupy ludzi

----------


## marlena

Dokładnie, trzeba brać pod uwagę takie rzeczy. Ale mimo wszystko lepiej przemyśleć jaki lek się weźmie i popytać lekarza, poczytać ulotkę/opinie innych ludzi, żeby jak najmniej eksperymentować na organizmie. Jakby nie patrzeć to chemia.

----------


## parafa

Na szczęście groprinosina nie ma skutków ubocznych co mnie najbardziej pociesza.

----------


## roxy

jestem już po miesiącu kuracji, skutków ubocznych nie odczuwam, czuję się dobrze. Ostatnio wszyscy w rodzinie się pochorowali a ja jedyna się jeszcze trzymam  :Smile: , wierzę, że to zasługa kuracji

----------


## parafa

a mnie akurat bierze przeziębienie i żałuję że wcześniej nie zdecydowała się na kurację.

----------


## roxy

parafa - z tego co wiem to groprinosin możesz stosować jeśli jesteś już chora. Nawet z antybiotykiem można brać ten lek. Zresztą musiałabyś się i tak zapytać lekarza

----------


## parafa

roxy rzeczywiście masz rację, wyczytałam że groprinosine można łykać zarówno przed, w trakcie jak i po przyjęciu antybiotyku.

----------


## marlena

roxy, gratuluję powrotu do zdrowia  :Smile:  mam nadzieję,że efekt działania groprinosinu utrzyma się u Cienie na dłużej  :Smile:

----------


## roxy

na razie jest dobrze  :Smile: , wszyscy się w rodzinie pochorowali a ja nie  :Big Grin:  i strasznie mnie to cieszy bo zazwyczaj pierwsza chorowałam :/

----------


## marlena

To prawda, dlatego lekarz przepisuje ten lek i robi wywiad z pacjentem. W końcu to nie Rutinoscorbin ani żaden suplement diety.

----------


## parafa

roxy jeśli rzeczywiście rzetelnie przyjęłam całą dawkę leku, który brałaś przez trzy miesiące to efekt na pewno utrzyma sie na dłużej.

----------


## roxy

dalej się trzymam  :Wink: , do tej pory nie zachorowalam, co prawda zimę mamy ciepłą ale i tak się cieszę  :Wink:

----------


## parafa

przed nami jeszcze najgorsze miesiące - styczeń, luty - więc na pewno zakończona kuracja groprinosiną dłużej utrzyma Cię w zdrowiu.

----------


## roxy

mam taką wielką nadzieję, bo trochę zainwestowałam w ten lek. Ale jak to mówią lepiej wziąć coś raz a dobrze i coś sprawdzonego niż co miesiąc zmieniać

----------


## parafa

A powiedz za ile udało Ci się kupić groprinosinę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpewniejszy lek na brodawki podeszwowe to Groprinosin - tabletki na receptę które wywaliły tego wirusa z mojego organizmu po 5 latach "wspólnych zabaw" w wypalania, zamrażania, ziołolecznictwo i inne atrakcje. Nikt chyba nie miał takich brodawek podeszwowych jak ja, było ich łącznie kilkadziesiąt, a największa zajmowała pół pięty. Żadne maści i inne naturalne cuda nie pomagały. Wypalałem je laserem dokładnie co pół roku przez ponad 5 lat (kosztowało to nie mało i utrudniało normalne funkcjonowanie), a kilka tygodni po wypalaniu wychodziły nowe w innym miejscu. Było tak do czasu, aż zrozumiałem, że zwalczam tylko skutek, a nie przyczynę, która tkwi wewnątrz organizmu - to wirus. Dlaczego lekarze o tym nie mówią? 
Rozwiązanie problemu znalazłem nie u lekarzy, a w internecie dlatego się tym dzielę z przekonaniem, że jak chcesz wygrać tą walkę to musisz spróbować. Szczerze polecam: Groprinosin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak nie ma skutków ubocznych? mi po zażyciu dwóch tabletek tak stanął że musiałem szukać w te pędy baby na gwałt lub coś takiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam skutek uboczny - wątroba mocno na to zareagowała, no zobaczę jak będzie po odstawieniu (w sumie 5 dni), jeszcze jedna tabletka...

----------


## Aneczka_1981

Jak brałem Groprinowsin jakiś czas temu ... całkeim dobry lek. Skutecznie wzmacnia odporność i pomaga pozbyć się przeziębienia. Super

----------


## ssss

Ja niestety ale musiałam odstawić w połowie kuracji tym lekiem. Źle się po nim czułam, było mi słabo i nie miałam siły wstać z łóżka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam ten lek kilka razy. Zawsze czułam się po nim dziwnie. Miałam lekkie zawroty głowy, nudności. Gorzej czułam się po neosinie. Zawroty były takie, że nie mogłam podnieść się z łóżka. Musiałam odstawić lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam ten lek kilka razy. Zawsze czułam się po nim dziwnie. Miałam lekkie zawroty głowy, nudności. Gorzej czułam się po neosinie. Zawroty były takie, że nie mogłam podnieść się z łóżka. Musiałam odstawić lek.


No to bardzo ciekawe stwierdzenie, gdyż Neosine i Groprinosin to jedna i ta sama substancja, w tej samej dawce, tylko innego producenta  :Wink:  Także raczej różnice w samopoczuciu wynikały z czegoś innego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapisany lek na receptę . Wybrałem całe opakowanie przez tydzień po 2 tab 3 razy dziennie i żadnych efektów.
Rozreklamowane placebo a nie lekarstwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój kot choruje na koci katar. Daję mu po pół tabletki 2 x dziennie. Poprawił mu się apetyt i wyraźnie wraca do zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarze zapisuja ten badziew dla zysku. Nic nie daje a jako ze jest zlozony z 96% spirytusu to 4% "leku" to co to jest...nic. Zdrowsza bylaby wodka z pieprzem.

----------


## pelesos

PLAEBO, łącznie z calominalem i innymi specyfikami / suplementami . "Trawa" rwana za stodołą sprzedawana jako super środę np na boreliozę.

----------


## aga_a

Groprinosi to nic innego jak Eloprine, Isoprinosine czy Neosine. Stosowałam, ale jak już się przeziębiłam, nie miałam żadnych skutków ubocznych... Wolę zapobiegać, niż leczyć, dlatego w ciągu roku stosuję suplementację. Naturalne suplementy diety chronią mnie przed grypą, dzięki czemu nie muszę potem brać antybiotyków, na które nie zawsze dobrze reaguję...W okresie jesienno-zimowym stosowałam suplement diety HUMAVIT na odporność. Wybieram zawsze produkty naturalne, właśnie by uniknąć nieprzyjemnych efektów ubocznych. A farmaceuta ostatnio polecił mi także esberitox, to też lek na wzmocnienie odporności i pomaga skrócić czas infekcji, z tym, że jest to lek ziołowy.

----------


## fanko

Ja mam wrażenie że ten lek działa jak należy. W okresie przeziębienia stosowałem przez tydzień i stopniowo każdego dnia czułem się lepiej. Po tygodniu choroba całkowicie ustąpiła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na 7 dni zalecony. Już po 2 dniach czuję się znacznie lepiej Bolały mnie trochę kości,ale już po problemie.                   Życzę zdrówka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozmawiałam z kilkoma lekarzami bo pytałam o groprinosin i zgodnie twierdzą że nie ma medycznie udowodnionej skuteczności tego leku i podobnych typu eloprine itp. Jest to tylko silna reklama i placebo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli chodzi o odporność to ja bym poleciła ecomer. Mimo tego że jest drogi to starcza na długo i w sezonie zachorowań zwiększa odporność skutecznie

----------

